# Ahora, no puedo montar dispositivos USB automaticamente...

## jerich0

Buenas a todos...

posteo mi problema ya por desesperación, pues llevo una semana detrás de este problema sin éxito. A ver si alguien puede ayudarme  :Wink: 

He actualizado la semana pasada a Gnome 2.22.3 desde portage. Todo ha parecido ir bien (efectos de sombras incluidos).... menos el montaje automático de dispositivos USB.

El caso es que:

- Dos particiones (incluida NTFS) me las monta perfectamente al inicio (en el fstab)

- los CD/DVD me los monta automáticamente al insertarlos

incluso, si hago yo manualmente el:   mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb1  (por ejemplo), ME LO HACE CORRECTAMENTE.

Además, en el fstab tengo puesto el montaje de los USBs como antes y como pongo arriba (así lo tenía antes y funcionaba)

No sé si será algún problema del HAL, DBus o que... he probado a instalarlo de nuevo y nada....  He probado a "re-emerger" el gnome-volume-manager tanto con USE "automount" como "-automount".... y nada...

¿alguien podría ayudarme?

Muchas gracias!!!

----------

## gringo

Bienvenido  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Además, en el fstab tengo puesto el montaje de los USBs como antes y como pongo arriba (así lo tenía antes y funcionaba) 

 

curioso, pensaba que si se usaba hal para montar dipositivos, dichos dispositivos no podían estar en el fstab ...

Si dices que antes funcionaba y ahora no, pues no tengo ni idea francamente, comprueba si el automontaje funciona o no con root p.ej., igual es simplemente algo de permisos.

saluetes

----------

## jerich0

 *gringo wrote:*   

> Bienvenido 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Además, en el fstab tengo puesto el montaje de los USBs como antes y como pongo arriba (así lo tenía antes y funcionaba)  
> 
> curioso, pensaba que si se usaba hal para montar dipositivos, dichos dispositivos no podían estar en el fstab ...
> ...

 

Gracias por la respuesta!  :Wink: 

Lo que dices del fstab es cierto, de echo, lo dejé "por si acaso", y verdad es que en el arranque, me salta un Warning de que no se pueden montar algunos dispositivos (evidentemente, no hay ningun pendrive puesto).

Ahora es cuando llega mi pregunta de "novato".... jejeje

¿Probar el automount como root? ¿Iniciando una sesion de Gnome como root y probando sin más?

----------

## el gato

Para no iniciar un nuevo tema con el mismo problema, os comento que yo estoy igual. El automontaje me funcionaba perfectamente hasta el lunes, que realicé una actualización del sistema. Ahora automonta los CD y DVD, pero no monta de forma automática ningún dispositivo conectado al puerto usb.

He estado mirando los post con la misma temática y he repasado todo lo que se dice en ellos (nivel de ejecución de hal y dbus), pero no consigo solucionar el problema.

Si los dispositivos los conecto antes del arranque del ordenador, si me los presenta montados, pero si los conecto "en caliente", no me los monta.

El caso es que he estado mirando el fichero messages y el sistema reconoce perfectamente los dispositivos. A continuación pego la salida del fichero messages cuando "pincho" el pendrive:

```

Aug 22 18:01:05 despacho usb 2-2.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

Aug 22 18:01:05 despacho usb 2-2.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 22 18:01:05 despacho scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Aug 22 18:01:05 despacho usb-storage: device found at 6

Aug 22 18:01:05 despacho usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Aug 22 18:01:10 despacho scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

Aug 22 18:01:10 despacho sd 7:0:0:0: [sda] 3903488 512-byte hardware sectors (1999 MB)

Aug 22 18:01:10 despacho sd 7:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Aug 22 18:01:10 despacho sd 7:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

Aug 22 18:01:10 despacho sd 7:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

Aug 22 18:01:10 despacho sd 7:0:0:0: [sda] 3903488 512-byte hardware sectors (1999 MB)

Aug 22 18:01:10 despacho sd 7:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Aug 22 18:01:10 despacho sd 7:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

Aug 22 18:01:10 despacho sd 7:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming drive cache: write through

Aug 22 18:01:10 despacho sda: sda1

Aug 22 18:01:10 despacho sd 7:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

Aug 22 18:01:10 despacho sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Aug 22 18:01:10 despacho usb-storage: device scan complete

```

También he comprobado que los servicios necesarios están activos. La salida de rc-update show es la siguiente:

```

         alsasound |      default

              autofs |      default

           bluetooth |      default

            bootmisc | boot

          bootsplash |      default

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

            coldplug | boot default

         consolefont | boot

               cupsd |      default

                dbus |      default

                 gpm |      default

                hald |      default

              hdparm | boot default

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

                lisa |      default

          lm_sensors |      default

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

          ntp-client |      default

             numlock |      default

             reslisa |      default

           rmnologin | boot

               samba |      default

              serial | boot

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm |      default

```

La verdad es que ya estoy desesperado y mis conocimientos sobre Gentoo (sobre Linux en general) no van más allá del nivel de usuario final.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.

----------

## ekz

A mi algunas veces se me dejaban de automontar los pendrives, pero revisando la sección y documento indicados encontré que la causa era la aplicación gparted, prueben las soluciones que aparecen en él.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_D-BUS,_HAL,_KDE_media:/#KDE.2FGNOME_hal_stops_working_with_usb_devices

@jerich0: Sip, inicia las X (gnome) como root, haber si es cosa de permisos

Saludos

----------

## el gato

Ayer apliqué las tres soluciones  propuestas en la wiki y ninguna me funcionó.

Entonces revisé el fichero emerge.log para ver que paquete de los últimos que había actualizado podría influir y udev había sido actualizado a la versión 124-r1. He vuelto a la versión 119 y todo ha vuelto a funcionar con normalidad. Por mi parte he enmascarado esta versión de udev.

Saludos.

----------

## jerich0

@ezk: ya lo hice, pero todo seguía igual.

@el gato: podrías decirme como volver a la versión anterior de udev?  (soy bastante "novato" en gentoo y lo de enmascarar y tal)

Edito: reconozco que me pudo la vaguería. Ya lo he hecho, "el gato"  :Wink: 

En cuanto a lo que he hecho:

desinstalé HAL, y evidentemente, todo seguia funcionando igual (montaba a mano, pero no automáticamente)

Entonces me dio por re-emerger "hotplug", y funcionó!!!  Aunque NO como antes (no me saca el icono en el escritorio, pero si que me lo monta - aparece como montado en el sistema de archivos)

----------

## el gato

 *jerich0 wrote:*   

> @ezk: ya lo hice, pero todo seguía igual.
> 
> @el gato: podrías decirme como volver a la versión anterior de udev?  (soy bastante "novato" en gentoo y lo de enmascarar y tal)
> 
> Edito: reconozco que me pudo la vaguería. Ya lo he hecho, "el gato" 
> ...

 

Como la versión de udev que me ha dado problemas es la 124-r1 he añadido al fichero /etc/portage/package.mask la siguiente línea:

```
=sys-fs/udev-124-r1
```

 y he vuelto a emerger el paquete. De esta forma el sistema me hace un downgrade (me instala una versión anterior)

No se si será la forma más ortodoxa, pero a mi me ha funcionado.

Saludos.

----------

## kabutor

a mi me paso lo mismo el otro dia la solucion es actualizar el kernel.

----------

## jerich0

Gracias, @el gato!. Ha funcionado con el downgrade  :Wink: 

@kabutor, a mi el problema me apareció precisamente al actualizar el Gnome y el kernel. Eso si, también se me actualizo el udev, y ese era el problema  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

el ordenador de mi señora tiene instalado el gnome 2.3.90 y un kernel 2.6.26 y no tiene ningún problema con el automontaje. 

De ahí que creo que es lo que dice kabutor, si es un kernel reciente seguramente se necesite tb. una versión udev reciente.

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Condex

 *ekz wrote:*   

> A mi algunas veces se me dejaban de automontar los pendrives, pero revisando la sección y documento indicados encontré que la causa era la aplicación gparted, prueben las soluciones que aparecen en él.
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_D-BUS,_HAL,_KDE_media:/#KDE.2FGNOME_hal_stops_working_with_usb_devices
> 
> @jerich0: Sip, inicia las X (gnome) como root, haber si es cosa de permisos
> ...

 

Ayer actualicé el kernel de la 2.6.24 a la 2.6.25 y esta mañana no me funcionaba el automontaje   :Confused: 

En mi caso, la solución número 1 fue la correcta... seguí las instrucciones y al reiniciar el PC todo iba correctamente de nuevo   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por echarme un cable   :Wink: 

----------

